# Lyft Line now match original lyft rate



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

It looks like Lyft is raising the stakes vs UberPool. Let us see how Uber reacts.
==================================


Starting today, we've increased rates for time and distance on Lyft Line rides nationwide - they now match original Lyft, wherever you drive.

It's our long-standing belief that taking care of the driver community is not only the right thing to do, but also good for business. This is something we've invested a lot of energy in since day one, and it will always be a focus.

We'll continue leading this industry forward on your behalf. Since we launched in 2012 with in-app tipping, we've been proud to pioneer features like Express Pay and Express Drive, earnings opportunities like scheduled pickups, the Driver Advisory Council, and now a better structure for your pay.

Thank you for being part of the Lyft community and making this possible!

John Zimmer
Lyft Co-Founder


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Should have been that way from beginning. They should give a little extra per pickup.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft raised rates in Detroit a few weeks back on our already low base rate. We now get .80 a mile


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Lyft now needs to add 'stop new requests ' feature like Uber driver app.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Any progress is good


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

this is interesting. Obviously they will be keeping the income from any matched passengers but it does incentivize me as a driver to not avoid those requests nearly as much. However, why would most passengers choose line now over a solo ride? I suppose the company could still charge the pax the same cheap line rate while subsidizing the driver on unmatched rides. matched rides could still be profitable with this approach.

When I look at the app, a line ride is $6 cheaper than a normal ride from where I live to the airport.


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

Uhm, anybody know what the original rate was here S. Florida?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

HiDuuken said:


> Uhm, anybody know what the original rate was here S. Florida?


Lyft (regular)
Initial cost: $0.95
Service fee: $2.20
Price per minute: $0.13
Price per mile: $0.85
Minimum fare: $3.30
Maximum fare: $500
Cancellation fee: $5
- _Scheduled Rides: $10_
_
https://estimatefares.com/rates/miami _


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

HiDuuken said:


> Uhm, anybody know what the original rate was here S. Florida?


maybe 1 cent ai mile


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Rembrandt. So essentially line rate now matches reg Lyft rate. I like it.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

just did a line now, on a terrible place that i ended. 38 min drive, 7,4 miles, 3 fkn cheap asses endup making 13 dollars after lyft 25%. Even like that is not worth your change of taking more bad rating and losing time


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Poolz can still potentially pay out more than line. With pool at least they do a minimum fare supplement if added people travel a short distance.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Lyft (regular)
> Initial cost: $0.95
> Service fee: $2.20
> Price per minute: $0.13
> ...


So they are still a little under UberX after the Uber 4.5 cent raise for insurance. Uber's mileage rate is $.91 (which works out to *$.68*25 at 75%). Lyft's 75% rate is still only *$.63*75.

[Above are Miami rates.]

The thing we will have to watch closely with Lyft Line is how many miles we are actually driving, and whether we're being paid for them.

For example, pick up Rider 1 and start toward their destination/ get re-routed out of the way to pick up Rider 2/ get re-routed again out of the way to drop off Rider 2/ drop off Rider 1. We need to check to see if we are being paid for *all those miles we drove*, or ONLY for the miles they charged the pax.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Just did a line ride from Sunny Isles to South Beach. Got paid the full amount. Ryder was quoted $10 and the final fair was 15 on my screen


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

JimKE said:


> So they are still a little under UberX after the Uber 4.5 cent raise for insurance. Uber's mileage rate is $.91 (which works out to *$.68*25 at 75%). Lyft's 75% rate is still only *$.63*75.
> 
> [Above are Miami rates.]
> 
> ...


This must have been subsidized because Lyft recently received a big VC fund and line riders still pay less than regular Lyft. 
In addition, we need to have the choice to accept a matched ride like we do on Uberpool. Lyft arbitraly adds a new matched rider en route. Adding the stop new request feature is necessary fir all Lyft platforms.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Still cant cancel a request without cancelling the entire Line.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If the rates for Line is the same as Classic, why would the pax chose Line? Or, is this fare rate not transparent to the pax? Are Pax still being charged the original lower Line rate?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

DocT said:


> If the rates for Line is the same as Classic, why would the pax chose Line? Or, is this fare rate not transparent to the pax? Are Pax still being charged the original lower Line rate?


I was wondering the same thing...
But still, your not getting the same from the second/third line riders...


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I only drive overnights so I like this as I pass up a lot of line requests that in all likelihood would not have a second rider. Looks like my 15% acceptance rate will be on the rise


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Hit online button.
2. Hit last ride when the popup comes up. 
3. Online changes to last ride and will log you out. 
I use this all the time to stop rides that don't meet my specific preferences.

I call BS here is a screen shot. Lying f#$%ers.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

JJS said:


> 1. Hit online button.
> 2. Hit last ride when the popup comes up.
> 3. Online changes to last ride and will log you out.
> I use this all the time to stop rides that don't meet my specific preferences.
> ...


What is so difficult to understand? The passenger pays the same standard line fare but Lyft subsidizes the driver.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Umm.. i look at what is visible. There is no email from John in my market. What I do still see is the 26% difference. You have to understand that they do things in different market and in the same market. My PDB 10/20% is gone and work load increased. Drivers in the same market still have it.

I understand just fine...

Ky is in the glove box..

I no longer do PDB either.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

JJS said:


> Umm.. i look at what is visible. There is no email from John in my market. What I do still see is the 26% difference. You have to understand that they do things in different market and in the same market. My PDB 10/20% is gone and work load increased. Drivers in the same market still have it.
> 
> I understand just fine...
> 
> ...


Safe to assume your market is in the 'nationwide' area this applies to.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you read the letter? Where does it say anything about matching the line rate?

It says they are doing it nationwide. Not here. We are constantly lied to. Understand you are dealing with two companies with no scruples. They believe we are stupid and for the most part they are right...

The opposite is true of what is stated by these companies.

"Starting today, we've increased rates for time and distance on Lyft Line rides nationwide - they now match original Lyft, wherever you drive."


About as ambiguous as John is.

This certainly doesn't say much about anything and can be interpreted a couple of ways. Doesn't say much about pay, compensation. It simply says rates for time and distance on line have been increased...so the requests will come in closer than 38 minutes. Cool.. They now match anywhere you drive...

This is worthless Raveno87. Book your cruise with the rate increase....


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

JJS said:


> Did you read the letter? Where does it say anything about matching the line rate?
> 
> It says they are doing it nationwide. Not here. We are constantly lied to. Understand you are dealing with two companies with no scruples. They believe we are stupid and for the most part they are right...
> 
> ...


Lol, you're so paranoid. It couldn't be any clearer. How about this...take a Line, see that you get paid the same as a Lyft and then sleep better at night.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

No I live here in realville. No need to disparage me here. I didn't diagnose you and you have no clue who I am alleging I'm paranoid. You'll learn


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rembrandt said:


> It looks like Lyft is raising the stakes vs UberPool. Let us see how Uber reacts.


Hard to say. Lyft copied Uber when Uber reduced Pool rates to below Uber X (previously X and Pool had paid the same rates). Lyft reduced Line rates to below regular Lyft in observance of Uber's pay cut. If Uber now copies Lyft and restores its Pool rates to match Uber X then it'd be a case of the tail wagging the dog, but it could happen.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought the pick up fee was missing but none of my recent lines add up. It's like there's a smaller pick-up fee, but only a few cents.

You get what you get, until you get a lawyer, in other words. Or WE get lawyers. Legally all this stuff needs to be completely clear, if it's not, lawsuits are a-coming.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I thought the pick up fee was missing but none of my recent lines add up. It's like there's a smaller pick-up fee, but only a few cents.
> 
> You get what you get, until you get a lawyer, in other words. Or WE get lawyers. Legally all this stuff needs to be completely clear, if it's not, lawsuits are a-coming.


lawsuits mostly end in settlements which primarily benefit the legal teams. A driver then receives a $10 check if lucky.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

So, did they raise the fare or are they subsidizing the driver?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> If the rates for Line is the same as Classic, why would the pax chose Line? Or, is this fare rate not transparent to the pax? Are Pax still being charged the original lower Line rate?


I believe the pax will still pay the lower Line rate, but supposedly the driver will earn regular Lyft pay.

In the unlikely event that I do a Line ride, I will certainly be checking the mileage and time to be sure I'm getting paid correctly.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I did my first Line ride yesterday after about 10 weeks of avoidance. Back to 100% avoidance. Sorry John and Landon, Line is just a really bad deal for drivers. It needs at least a 1.5 multiplier.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

99.99999999% of your 4 stars and bellow come from lyft line.
Just got a stupid 1 start today because the idiot that requested first got 3 more ppl on his way home. Slammed my door.
Nice job


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> So, did they raise the fare or are they subsidizing the driver?


I think the compensation algorithm has gone haywire. I accepted a LINE request today because it said "75% Prime Time" on the ride request screen for this passenger. I've never seen the "Prime Time" wording associated with a LINE request before today. At any rate, the ride was 21 minutes 15 miles and the fare was $42.87. There was a $10 tip added too. If this is the new and improved Lyft in Chicago, I like it! But more than likely, some other poor driver was stiffed because the comp algorithm paid me his money...and mine.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> I was wondering the same thing...
> But still, your not getting the same from the second/third line riders...


They continue to lose money on line rides. Still no incentive to make 2nd/3rd/4th pax pickups. we are just being matched to lyft classic per min/ mile rates while on line trips. An attempt to incentivise drivers to accept line pickups. I wonder how much backlash they had from drivers usually letting line requests time out, unless they are chasing ride counts for promos/bonus (PDB, etc).


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> I only drive overnights so I like this as I pass up a lot of line requests that in all likelihood would not have a second rider. Looks like my 15% acceptance rate will be on the rise


No line 4 me, lower ratings 4 sure


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

jj they're subsidizing riders if the line request isn't matched. riders are still getting a cheaper price than normal lyft creating an incentive to use it. lyft is still taking the majority of any matched fares, thus still making a profit off the riders. They're choosing to subsidize non matched line rides which is smart as it incentivizes drivers to accept them now. If they were really smart, they would be like boober and only offer line on routes where it most likely will be matched just like stool.

it's actually pretty smart of lyft to make this change. boober will probably have to follow suit at some point. 


JJS said:


> Did you read the letter? Where does it say anything about matching the line rate?
> 
> It says they are doing it nationwide. Not here. We are constantly lied to. Understand you are dealing with two companies with no scruples. They believe we are stupid and for the most part they are right...
> 
> ...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is what I was presented with: 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________

Starting today, we've increased rates for time and distance on Lyft Line rides nationwide - they now match original Lyft, wherever you drive.

It's our long-standing belief that taking care of the driver community is not only the right thing to do, but also good for business. This is something we've invested a lot of energy in since day one, and it will always be a focus.

We'll continue leading this industry forward on your behalf. Since we launched in 2012 with in-app tipping, we've been proud to pioneer features like Express Pay and Express Drive, earnings opportunities like scheduled pickups, the Driver Advisory Council, and now a better structure for your pay.

Thank you for being part of the Lyft community and making this possible!

John Zimmer
Lyft Co-Founder

____________________________________________________________________________

Where does it specifically say they are "subsidizing" drivers. John is vague and states "we've increased rates for time and distance on Lyft line rides nationwide- they now match original Lyft, wherever you drive." Someone point out the word subsidized....This can be interpreted a number of ways. It is a stretch to say they are subsidizing anything. 

The only thing that is said is "and now a better structure for your pay." 

There is no detail or explanation of the "How." 

I would pay attention to pay statements very closely if you do line. 

To me it looks like a puff piece to get drivers to think they are getting paid the same.


Good luck!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

We know the rides are being subsidized because if you check the passenger app the line prices are still cheaper. I've done a few of them and they are paying the same rate as normal lift rides


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for picking those folks up. When they come in 38 minutes away, I have to chuckle.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

We don't have that problem in Seattle


----------

